# Poochie Bells



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I want to train Maggie to use the poochie bells to go outside. Anybody have any tips on how to do it?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Clicker train her to ring them, then hang them up and click and open the door each time she rings, then remove the treats. We did it for Rufus, trouble was he soon became a pest ringing them just to make us stop whatever we were doing. He wanted a permanent door man.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

One thing I forgot to mention. We live in a high ranch bungalow. I can't put the bells on the door because Maggie can't go down the stairs yet and I have to keep a baby gate across the top of them so she doesn't fall down accidentaly. When I hang the bells at the top of the stairs she just thinks its something new to play with. What should I do?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby kind of taught herself the poochie bells, by knocking my big bunch of keys that hang in the door, if you ignore her - the knocking gets louder and more persistent with a hint of impatience 
I hung some bells on the door at Christmas that were a decoration - ruby soon learnt to ring those bells for anything, treats, drinks, tell tales on Ralph etc haha x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got two pairs of poochie bells as they were in a gated off area so we had to leave that before the back door. So I would ring the poochie bell once when we left the gated area and again before i opened the door. In the beginning, I scooped both of them and rang the bells. Then one day, Lexi rang the bells, and well, they use the doggy door now but use the poochie bells to get my attention.


----------

